# habe meine httpd.conf zerschossen!



## avogel (13. September 2004)

Moin!
keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist aber ich habe die /etc/httpd/httpd.conf auf meinem 1und1 rootserver zerschossen!
kann mir bitte jemand mit läsungsvorschlägen helfen, habe nämlich keine lust  meinen Server von 1und1 resetten zu lassen und alles wieder neu zu installieren und aufzusetzen.

VIELEN DANK


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. September 2004)

Was heisst "zerschossen"?

Ist sie verschwunden, funktioniert etwas nicht wie gewollt, oder was.

Im ersten Fall lad ne neue hoch(mit den entsprechenden Konfigurationsanweisungen)
...im zweiten Fall müsste man wissen, was nicht funktioniert.


----------

